
The Big Business of Being Gwyneth Paltrow - laurex
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/25/magazine/big-business-gwyneth-paltrow-wellness.html
======
Rjevski
I am really disappointed in humanity when not only a snake oil saleswoman is
made successful, but is also seen as some kind of example to follow.

She is a con artist. End of story. I’d have more respect for conventional
criminals - at least they don’t pretend to be legit and don’t give lectures to
students.

~~~
charlesdm
Why is she a con artist? Mind explaining your rationale?

~~~
anoncoward111
She tried to sell stickers for $60 that "promkte healing and energy
rebalance". It was so bad that even NASA had to comment.

~~~
Ntrails
I'd argue she's no worse than the legion of alternative therapy purveyors all
of whom are simply profiting from the placebo effect. Which, for the record,
I'm fine with. If people spend money on a thing which works because they
believe it will - it's unclear to me why I should consider it problematic?

~~~
wmeredith
It's problematic when people die because of bullshit marketing claims. A
member of my neighbor's family got cancer. They tried to treat it with Juice
Plus (MLM health food supplements). They're dead. They were a provider. The
family is struggling.

The alternative medical/healthcare industry preys on ignorance and there are
huge swaths of victims.

------
gomox
I'm not sure how big e-commerce curation is as a market segment but I can
definitely envision it growing significantly. Since Amazon decided they wanted
to be "the pipes" of e-commerce it's almost as if they forgot that people have
to find the right stuff to buy as well.

------
mschaef
I can't look at "Goop" and not immediately think of this:
[http://goophandcleaner.com/](http://goophandcleaner.com/)

(Probably about as close to diametrically opposite the market of Gweyneth
Paltrow's Goop as you can get.)

------
ionised
We really shouldn't be holding up purveyors of lies and snake oil as examples
to follow.

